# Firehouse Poker Table



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey All! Just thought I'd share pics of a poker table I made for a local firehouse. Complete with solid oak base, custom printed, brass cups, decorative brass tacks and a matching 3 piece topper. Finished in Old Masters Rich Mahogany stain.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Always impressed by your work , as they look amazing . I’d build them myself , but I think it would be too much of a gamble


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice , that is top dollar


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Another fantastic poker table. I envy your craftsmanship. Thanks for showing it.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yur above my pay grade...
that is so nice...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautiful job Frank.


----------



## mbrun (Jan 12, 2020)

Fine piece of work Frank. Love the dual purpose of the table too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Always impressed by your work , as they look amazing . I’d build them myself , but I think it would be too much of a gamble


Cute Rick.

David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

mbrun said:


> Fine piece of work Frank. Love the dual purpose of the table too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I thought that looked like a flip top on that table. 
Very impressive, great job. Way above my pay grade too.

David


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow that is super nice


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm in for it's a great looking table. Makes you want to ante up just looking at it.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Another great poker table build. Thanks for sharing Frank.


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Excellent Table Frank ! Bet the Firehouse was very happy.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Bushwhacker said:


> Cute Rick.
> 
> David


Didn’t think anyone caught that lol


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful as always Frank


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Great looking piece and beautiful craftsmanship. I am sure they will Holdem for a long time.


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Always impressed by your work , as they look amazing . I’d build them myself , but I think it would be too much of a gamble


Thank you, RainMan! :smile:


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Another fantastic poker table. I envy your craftsmanship. Thanks for showing it.
> Herb


Thank you Herb! While I do admit poker table building is a craft in itself, I do believe there isn't much to it. At least 80% of my cuts are free-hand jigsaw. If anything, maybe I can take credit for having a keen eye and a steady hand. :laugh:


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

Flipsaw said:


> Excellent Table Frank ! Bet the Firehouse was very happy.


Thank you, Flipsaw! Yes, they were thrilled!:smile:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Super Job!!!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Frank.
I don't like poker games but the tables you made are fantastic.


----------

